# Home defense shotguns



## Kaiser (Jan 7, 2008)

Want to purchase a tactical shotgun for home defense. Plan to put only a light on the gun.

Can laymen still purchase Moss 590A1 or just LEO's? Cannot find it on Moss's website

I can find the 590A1 for sale on other websites, but if Moss doesn't sell it to the public, does this pose problems getting parts or assistance from Moss?

Anyone's thoughts regarding the Moss 590A1 vs. the Rem 870?


----------



## Northern Hunter (Jan 16, 2008)

A cool tactical looking shotgun is the Remington Defender 12 gauge. You can also get lots of different accessories for it. You can get it looking pretty sharp


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm a LEO with nearly 30 years on the job, and IMO the 870 is the best defensive shotgun every made, full stop. In all those years I can only recall two instances (the military police and a one man rural job I took when I first came into ND) where I did not have 870's at my disposal. In those two instances the issue shotguns were Mossys, a poor substitute for an 870.

I've been hunting quite a bit longer than I've been a LEO, and shot everything from a 1939 Win Model 12 to Novas, and as far as I'm concerned, the 870 is the best pump action hunting shotgun as well.

It's simple, reliable, easily maintained, and there are a ton of aftermarket goodies, most of which are drop in, if you want to diddle around with the basic platform.

My personal "house gun" is a 23" camo dipped 870 Super Mag with a 4 round side saddle. I keep a modified choke in it, and load it with 3" 2 oz, duplex (2's&6's) turkey loads. Varmints out here in the country can be either 2 or 4 leggers and I might have to reach out a touch, which is why I like a tighter choke and duplex loads than usually aren't used in a house gun. I also have a 26" barrel for it, so it can be used for bird hunting as well.

I have a bunch of hunting shotguns but I spent most of this season hunting with a Waterfowl Edition 870 XCS. It's the most bomb proof and weather proof shotgun I've ever seen.

Go with the 870 and don't look back...


----------

